# agropecuario / agrícola



## Magmod

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre:

agropecurio vs. agrícola?
Parece que se usa más agropecurio ¿no?


----------



## juandiego

_agropecu*a*rio_ means related to agriculture and cattle farming whereas _agrícola_ is only about agriculture.

I think agrícola is much more common than agropecuario, difference of meanings aside.


----------



## Magmod

juandiego said:


> I think agrícola is much more common than agropecuario, difference of meanings aside.


Muchas gracias Juandiego 

Quizás *agropecuario* sea más usada en America Latina, o mi libro es incorrecto


----------



## juandiego

I don't know in Hispanic America. It could be since they have more animal farming than us here. On the other hand, *pecuario/a* (belonging or related to animal farming) is a well-known word in Spain because of the "vias pecuarias" also called "cañadas reales". Those later are tracks by where the livestock goes from part to part of the country and that have a milenary tradition. You can see one of them going through the most important avenue in the very Madrid and when a shepherd decide to lead his livestocK through it, the traffic has to stop and give way. True.


----------



## JB

Google http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=agropecuario&btnG=Google+Search
provides 4,800,000 hits for agropecuario, so it can't be too rare a word.
I am moving this thread to Specialized; perhaps there will be more specialized input.


----------



## 0scar

*agrícola.*
(Del lat. _agricŏla_).
1. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la agricultura o a quien la ejerce.


*agropecuario**, ria**.*
(De _agro-_ y _pecuario_).
*1. *adj. Que tiene relación con la agricultura y la ganadería.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 


Es muy común también usar *agricola ganadero/a *para hablar de empresas o zonas agropecuarias.


----------



## Araña37

Hola, este hilo es bastante viejo, pero bueno. En mi caso, aparecen en el mismo documento "producción agrícola" y luego "producción agropecuaria" para hablar de 2 cosas distintas. En inglés las 2 se tiendan a traducir "agricultural". ¿Alguien sabe si hay otra palabra/frase para agropuecuario?

gracias!


----------



## juandiego

Hola Araña.
I assume you mean in English.
Perhaps agrarian, husbandry and farming.


----------



## k-in-sc

Can you tell what the difference is? Are they using one for crops and the other for livestock production, or crops and livestock combined?
Agrarian -- pertaining to an agricultural *lifestyle*
Husbandry -- the *care* of livestock
Farming -- all agricultural activity


----------



## aurilla

"agrícola" = "agricultural" / "farming related" 

agropecuario = crop and livestock / crop production and animal husbandry (breeding, raising or keeping animals for commercial purposes, such as producing meat, milk, eggs, fur, skins, wool, feathers, silk, honey, other products derived from animals, and for their replacement.)

agro = plant-related agriculture

pecuario = animal-related agriculture


----------



## Araña37

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Fundora2009

Araña37 said:


> Hola, este hilo es bastante viejo, pero bueno. En mi caso, aparecen en el mismo documento "producción agrícola" y luego "producción agropecuaria" para hablar de 2 cosas distintas. En inglés las 2 se tiendan a traducir "agricultural". ¿Alguien sabe si hay otra palabra/frase para agropuecuario?
> 
> gracias!



yes friend, look producci'on agr'icola---food production
producci'on agropecuaria-- agricultural production and if it is related to cattle then it is cattle raising


----------



## Fundora2009

Araña37 said:


> Hola, este hilo es bastante viejo, pero bueno. En mi caso, aparecen en el mismo documento "producción agrícola" y luego "producción agropecuaria" para hablar de 2 cosas distintas. En inglés las 2 se tiendan a traducir "agricultural". ¿Alguien sabe si hay otra palabra/frase para agropuecuario?
> 
> gracias!


----------



## Fundora2009

producción agrícola-food production
producción agropecuaria-Agricultural production and if it is only related to cattle then we can say cattle raising


----------



## aurilla

If it is only raising cattle for meat it's "cattle ranching," if it's cattle for milk production it's "dairy farming."

industrias pecuarias = animal industries (livestock, farm animals)


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, cattle is only cows. Livestock is all farm animals. I might translate "industrias pecuarias" as "livestock farming" or "the livestock industry."


----------



## Araña37

In discussing with my editor and researching further, we settled upon the following:

producción agropecuario=agricultural production (crop AND livestock farming) together, 
producción agrícola=crop production only, 
production pecuario=livestock production only.

Thanks for all the input everyone!


----------



## vicdark

Araña37 said:


> In discussing with my editor and researching further, we settled upon the following:
> 
> producción agropecuari*a*=agricultural production (crop AND livestock farming) together,
> producción agrícola=crop production only,
> production pecuari*a*=livestock production only.
> 
> Thanks for all the input everyone!


----------

